# Lavender Town...



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

I was looking randomly and found the Lavender Town syndrome video thing. Well, I analyzed the wave file in this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2iLnTR9V8
I used Spectrogram 5.0 to analyze it, and this is what I found (snapshot): http://i.imgur.com/ZpEjJ.png
IDK where the unown thing came up because i tried to scroll down in case those were there but apparently not.
Weird... O.o


----------



## philip11 (Jul 6, 2012)

Too Cool! Now I can say Pokemon is ACTUALLY Creepy!

Thanks.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

philip11 said:


> Too Cool! Now I can say Pokemon is ACTUALLY Creepy!
> 
> Thanks.


Well, at least it was creepy in the GB era


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 6, 2012)

I thought it was bullshit til I viewed it.


Spoiler


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 6, 2012)

Holy fucking shit. I'm afraid to play pokemon red now.


----------



## indask8 (Jul 6, 2012)

I saw this video a while ago, I thought it was fake...

My mind has just been blown, how did they do this? playing with frequencies to create pictures I guess.


----------



## signz (Jul 6, 2012)

Holy shit. That's... AWESOME and kinda creepy. Gotta see now.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 6, 2012)

When i first entered lavender town i was just so afraid because of the song.... Now i'm even more afraid.. :/
But i also read  that because of the tune atleast 200 people supposedly killed themselves.... Creepy.....
though this was because of the first version of pokemon. In the later versions it was slightly changed by lowering the frequency...


----------



## Kiaku (Jul 6, 2012)

I went as far as even converting the youtube video to an mp3 file, THEN converting it to WAV(CD format) with WinFF, and even after that, I found the same images in the WAV file using Spectrum 5.0. It's pretty cool how you can mess around with the spectrum to create an image. Is editing sounds' spectrum even possible nowadays? o.O


----------



## Fat D (Jul 6, 2012)

I forwarded past the "LEAVE NOW" and my computer crashed *creepz*
Anyway - it is obvious that that is what is appearing - you simply create sound waveforms for a given spectrum (which is a comparatively simple mathematical operation known as the inverse discrete fourier transform) and put them in sequence.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

I think the developers probably did it on purpose to scare curious people. 
IDK but they did change the frequencies. Wonder why they kept it like that in the first place. After listening to the original one, I had a bad headache for at least an hour! o.o
People back then...


----------



## Fat D (Jul 6, 2012)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> I think the developers probably did it on purpose to scare curious people.


Not the developers, the guy who made the video. The missing frequencies added afterwards are the ghost/unown picture with its creepy songs.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Fat D said:


> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the developers probably did it on purpose to scare curious people.
> ...


Ooh... that explains why. Creepypasta, rite?


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jul 6, 2012)

That's pretty damn freaky. I didn't think that actual sound file had the images...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> That's pretty damn freaky. I didn't think that actual sound file had the images...*Oh wait, they do, I just didn't read the thread like I should have*



Anyways, this is pretty creepy. The "Leave Now" thing was added in, but the ghosty is real. I remember someone told me about this a while back...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 7, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty damn freaky. I didn't think that actual sound file had the images...*Oh wait, they do, I just didn't read the thread like I should have*
> ...


Well, this isn't as creepy as Lost Silver O.o gives me shudders when I think about it


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jul 7, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty damn freaky. I didn't think that actual sound file had the images...*Oh wait, they do, I just didn't read the thread like I should have*
> ...


Lolwut? I read every post before replying. Don't assume.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > demonicstrife said:
> ...





Sheimi said:


> I thought it was bullshit til I viewed it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jul 7, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


Um, yeah I did. That's how I found out? What are you trying to get at?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> Um, yeah I did. That's how I found out? What are you trying to get at?


LOL. Would you believe I misread "didn't" as "don't"? 

Sorry


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 7, 2012)

Man, at 9 mins on, things just got creepy as shit.

Creepy and awesome.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 7, 2012)

Still, not as creepy as Lost Silver: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKnCBwsa-bU
o.o i am never going to sleep peacefully again


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 9, 2012)

that's BS
if you ever played the original games (Red & Blue) you would immediately realize that the audio was altered in order to show that image in the spectrum analyzer
just rip the music from the game or get the Official OST track and run it through the spectrum analyzer, there are no Ghosts or Unowns to be found.

get over it... Pokemon is not creepy, it's just Pokemon


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 10, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> that's BS
> if you ever played the original games (Red & Blue) you would immediately realize that the audio was altered in order to show that image in the spectrum analyzer
> just rip the music from the game or get the Official OST track and run it through the spectrum analyzer, there are no Ghosts or Unowns to be found.
> 
> get over it... Pokemon is not creepy, it's just Pokemon


I know that...
Missing frequencies were added SUPPOSEDLY lol
As Suprgamr said though the Missingn Ghost was real so idk


----------



## Takahashi60 (Nov 13, 2018)

So they didn't existed in original?


----------

